# How many times has this happened to you?



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

For the first time, I had a guy come running up to me frantically yelling at me that I was putting diesel in my car. I told him It is ok It is a diesel car. Then the "are you sure". etc. 


I think it is because this is the first time I filled at a diesel only pump and it was obvious that I was pumping diesel. 


Next time someone does this, I am going to act all shocked. Like aww crap I thought this was an e85, what do I do. I can't believe I did this. Then be like just kidding I know it is diesel. May as well have some fun with it. LOL


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I can imagine it now. Lol you can't blame them for trying to help out but yeah that'd definitely be something really funny to see in the future!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would love it if something like that happened to me. Never has, at least not in the Cruze.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Someone said something to me and I rep,ied I know it seems to run smoother. They thought I was nuts then noticed the Aussie diesel badge I added and we had a good laugh


----------



## ThatOneGuy634 (Jun 17, 2014)

I would love to see this, it would be hilarious.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Happened to me the first time I filled it.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I've gotten a couple looks and then the comment "I didn't know chevy had a diesel car"


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

im not approachable


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The drummer for the rock band Rush was driving his motorcycle cross country and somehow someone(maybe even him) was pumping diesel into his bike and a gas station attendant made that comment and he more or less said#@###$#$ and had to have the diesel removed from the tank b4 it ruined his engine.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

"But my Grandma said her car runs better on diesel and it's eco friendly"


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

Same thing also happened to me at the first fill up. The guy walked around the car and was surprised Chevy had a diesel car.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't say that I have had anyone comment as I'm filling it up with diesel, but I definitely get a lot of strange looks, and every person I tell that I bought a Cruze Diesel says "You can get a Cruze in a Diesel?" I've also been asked by people why my brand new car sounds like it is running so poorly. I just laugh and say "It's a diesel" and then get the "You can get a Cruze in a Diesel?" response.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just a couple comments on how Chevy makes a diesel and how do I like it.

Most people don't take a second look.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I can't say that I have had anyone comment as I'm filling it up with diesel, but I definitely get a lot of strange looks, and every person I tell that I bought a Cruze Diesel says "You can get a Cruze in a Diesel?" I've also been asked by people why my brand new car sounds like it is running so poorly. I just laugh and say "It's a diesel" and then get the "You can get a Cruze in a Diesel?" response.


i had that happen to. buddy of man goes man your car sounds like s*** i responded back with its a diesel. Oh okay.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

And still, over a year later, nobody knows this car exists.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

diesel said:


> And still, over a year later, nobody knows this car exists.


Sad, still cant even get a after market oil filter.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Had someone ask me yesterday if my car was a diesel and how I like it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

This is an interesting video. They put diesel into a gas engine and gas into a diesel engine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5xhPAundL4


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Patman said:


> The drummer for the rock band Rush was driving his motorcycle cross country and somehow someone(maybe even him) was pumping diesel into his bike and a gas station attendant made that comment and he more or less said#@###$#$ and had to have the diesel removed from the tank b4 it ruined his engine.



Neil Ellwood Peart ----WORLDS MOST OVER RATED DRUMMER ... I know I will be getting a ton of hate for saying this but its true. Also I do not want to hear comments unless you are yourself a drummer.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Never had this happen since Ive never pumped deisel in my 1.4T but after about a month I got it a guy in a parking lot asked if it was an electric car noticing no exhaust pipe visible on my RS.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

attrapereves said:


> This is an interesting video. They put diesel into a gas engine and gas into a diesel engine.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5xhPAundL4


Haha that was a cool video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Just tell them you read an article that says "diesel gets 46 mpg!"...and you thought you'd check it out.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Three truck drivers came over to question me when they saw me filing up. They had never heard of the Cruze diesel, and were really impressed.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have only been questioned twice about my car. Once at a gas station by a lady who didnt think it was diesel, and once by a shop worker where I work. He said there was a problem with my car cause it was so loud. I told him it was diesel, he didnt believe me cause he owns a Cruze and it doesnt sound like that.....duh...yours is a gasser....


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I had a guy come over to me all smurkin' and acting like a know-it-all when I was filling a 5 gallon YELLOW gas can with diesel and say "Dude, your fillin' your gas can with diesel". I politely told him that yellow cans are specifically for diesel and it was in fact for my diesel Kubota tractor. 

He was clearly flabbergasted and totally confused. This was 2 years ago and I doubt what I said to him has sunk in yet.

They walk among us and can vote!


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I left mine running the one and only time I've gotten fuel.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Did it go down like this?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

After almost a year, this finally happened to me. I was filling up and a guy in a Jeep rolled past me and down came his window, "you know you're filling that with diesel"? After several, yes I know I am responses, he parked and asked me all sorts of questions. When he drove off, I'm pretty sure he still didn't believe that Chevy made a diesel Cruze.


----------

